# Weekly competition 2009-01



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2009)

Fresh start of the year, so let's see how much you can improve this year. 

For now, all events are the same as last year, but all unofficial events are on probation. That means that if they don't get at least 3 competitors on average over the first 4 weeks, they will be removed (and don't rely on Mike and me to do them every week). So if you like those events, make sure you (and others) do them every week. This is a list of all the unofficial events:

2x2x2 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Match the scramble
4x4x4 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
Snake
All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B' R2 D' R' U2 R' B' L2 B2 D F U2 L D' B R' F2 R' U2 L' F' U' L' F' D'
*2. *L2 U L2 F' U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 L2 U2 L D B' R B' R' F2 R2
*3. *D L2 B R2 D' F2 L F' L D2 B U' F2 L D2 L2 B D2 L' F2 L2 D' R F R'
*4. *L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U R2 B' R2 U' L B' D' L' D2 L B R B' R2 U' R F' D R
*5. *R2 F' D B' U2 F2 D2 B' U' L' D' R' B R2 U F2 R2 F L D F' D' L U B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 R' D' U R U2 L D' B' (21f)
*2. *D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D' F' L2 D' B F' U' F L D' (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F' D' B' D2 R D L R B2 U (21f)
*4. *R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L' U2 R' U' B' L' R' D' L' (21f)
*5. *L' B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 L U2 R F' R' F2 L2 D' R' U B L2 B2 U (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw L Rw R2 D' B Uw2 L R Uw' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U Rw' Fw D' Uw U' L2 
B2 Fw' F R Uw' L R2 U' Fw F' R2 B L' D2 B' Fw' F2
*2. *B2 Fw' D L2 Rw' R' B' D2 U' B' Fw D' B' U' B L2 Fw Uw' B' Fw2 F D2 Fw 
Rw D' B2 Fw2 L R2 Fw D2 Uw' U B2 F Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 R2
*3. *U' F U' L Rw B' F L2 Uw2 Rw' B Fw2 F2 D' U L2 B2 F' L2 B Rw' Uw' L' R2 
D2 Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw F2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 L B2 Fw' F' Rw Fw
*4. *Fw L' R2 B' Rw' D Rw' D F2 Uw' U' B2 U Rw Fw2 U Rw R B' Fw2 L D2 B' Fw 
D' F' U' B' Uw Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw Fw' F Rw2 B R2
*5. *D' Fw' Uw L' R Uw' Fw2 L Rw' Uw F L Uw2 F D' L' Fw' L2 D' Fw Rw2 Fw R2 
U' F' D Fw L' F2 Rw' F R' B' Fw' F Uw2 Fw Rw' B' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 R Fw Rw2 U L Uw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 B Bw Fw2 F' U B' L R' Uw' L2 F' L Rw 
Bw' Dw' L Lw' Fw' Dw B F U Bw2 L' Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 Bw U2 L2 Bw' Fw' L D2 Rw Dw2 R2 
Bw' Lw2 Rw Fw2 L2 B' Bw' D2 Uw U Lw2 Uw2
*2. *Fw' L' B' U2 B2 Fw L D2 L' R' Bw' Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw B D2 Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' Bw 
F D Dw2 Uw Lw Uw' B2 Bw' F2 U2 Lw F' Lw D Dw Lw' Rw2 D' Dw' L' Rw' D' U2 F2 L2 
Lw2 Fw2 D' U2 Rw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 R Dw2 U' B
*3. *Lw F2 Rw2 D Dw2 Uw Lw' Fw' R' B' Fw F U2 R' Uw U L2 Rw B' Dw' Uw2 U B' 
Bw' Fw F L R D Dw Uw2 U L Uw' U Fw' F2 Lw U Fw' F D' B U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Rw 
U' Rw2 Fw L Lw2 Dw' Uw' U2 B2 Dw2
*4. *B' Fw' F Dw Uw U Fw2 L2 Uw' U L Lw' U' F2 D Dw' F2 L2 F Lw Uw2 U2 L2 D 
Dw Uw' U B Bw2 Fw2 F' R Dw2 R B Fw Uw B U2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw' F R D' Fw' R' D2 Bw' 
Fw' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw' R Uw' Bw
*5. *Lw' Fw' Dw' F' D Dw2 U2 Rw Uw' U2 Rw' Bw Fw F' Rw' F L' Rw2 R' B Bw 
Fw2 F' R2 B L Lw' Rw D' R B' Bw' L' Lw' Bw' Rw Uw L Lw Rw Bw' L2 R Bw' Fw2 F2 D 
Dw Uw' U2 B' Bw2 Fw' F Dw B2 Dw F Dw' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B L' 3U' F2 U2 B2 3F 2R' D 2L 3R 2R F L' 2F2 2L 2R B 2L 2R' U 2F D2 
2B 3F R2 2D' R2 3U 3R' B2 3U 3R' 2D2 3F 2D 2U F2 D' 2L2 2F2 3U 2U U2 3R2 D2 F' 
L' 2L 3R2 D 3R D L 2B2 2F 2D 2U' U 2B' 2R2 3F' 2F D2 3U' U 2L D 2B2 3F F 2L2 2U2 
2F2 2R D2 L R2 3F 2F
*2. *R' F2 R2 U F 2L' 3R 2R2 2F2 F2 D 2D' 2U B2 F' D F 2R2 2B 3F' D 2F 2R' 
B' 2D 2F R D 2D' 3U2 U R2 B' 3F2 3U 2L U 2R2 D L2 B2 U' 2B 2F 2R 2B L' 2L 3R 3F 
R' U B F 2L D 2U' 3F F 2D2 3U' 2B' 3F 2L B2 D' 2U U2 B D' 2D2 L2 R2 2D2 R 2B2 
3F2 L 3R2 2R
*3. *2R' D 2R2 D 2L' 3U 2U2 2B' R' 2U L2 2L2 2D' 2R 2D' L' 2D' 2U2 U 2B2 
2L2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 R B 3F2 2L2 2D2 U' L2 2D 2L' F' D 2D 3U 2U' U2 3F 2F2 R2 3U2 
F2 2U' 2L2 R2 D' U' 3R2 R D2 2U U' 2B' D' B2 3U' U2 3F' 2F R 2F U2 R 2F2 F' D2 
2D2 3U2 2U2 U' L2 3R U' R2 2U2 2F' R'
*4. *2R R U 2B' F L 2L2 3R 2R' R 3F2 D' 3F F' 3U2 F L2 2L2 3R 2R' R U R2 F' 
2R2 B' 3U B D 2D' B F2 D 3R B2 2B2 3F2 2F2 F L 3U2 2U2 B' 2F2 F' 2U 3R D2 R D2 
U' R' 2D2 U 3F' D 2U 2L2 3R 3U2 2B 3R2 2D2 3R 3F F 2U B 3F' 2L2 2U' 2L R B L2 D' 
2B' 2F' 2D U2
*5. *R2 2D' 2B' 2U2 2L B 2B2 L 2U' 3F' D2 3U2 B 2D 2L2 3F2 3U 2R2 D2 3F 2F2 
L' 2U 3F 2R2 R2 2D 3U 2U U2 2B' F2 3R U' F2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 3R2 2B D 3U U' 2R' 3U' 
2L 3U U L2 2B 3F' L F 3R' 2R' B2 2R2 B L2 3R' 2D2 L2 D' 2L D 2D' 2B2 L' F' D2 
3R2 F2 2L R D 2D 2U2 2R' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F 3R2 3D' 3U2 2B F' R2 2B 3U' 3L2 R U 3B2 2L 3R' 2B 3B2 3F F 3R 2R2 
R' 2F2 L' F' 2L' 2R D 3U 2U U L' 2L 3R2 2R 3U 3R2 3F' 2R 2B 3R2 3F2 2F' D L' 3L 
R' 3B 2F 3U2 3B' D 2R 2D 2B 3F L 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' R' 2B 3F 2L2 B2 2B 3B2 L2 3R2 U' 
3B' 2L2 D' 3B' 3F 2L 2R' 2D2 L2 2B' F D U 2B2 2F 3U2 U 3R' R F' 3U' F 3L' 2F2 F' 
3L' 3F L' R
*2. *L' 3R2 3B2 2R' 3D2 R D2 3L 3U' L 2L' 2R D L' B' 3B2 3F F' 2L D' 2D2 2U 
U' 3F D 2B D 2D' 2U2 U' B' 3F' 2F L' 2B D2 3R D2 2B' D' 3D 3U2 2L2 2D' 3D2 3L' 
3F 2F2 F' 3R 2D' 3D 3U' B2 2B2 F' L' D 3D' 2L R' D 2U2 B2 3U' 2U' U' R2 2B2 3B2 
2L2 2D2 3B 3L' 2U 3B 2D 3D2 2B 3F2 3D' 3F' U' R 2U2 L' 2R 3D L 3L D2 2B' D2 3F' 
R2 3D' 3L2 3F 2R2 2B
*3. *2F' F 2U2 2R 3F' 3U F' 3U2 R 2D 2U 2L 2U' 2R 3D F' 2D' 3R2 3U' 2U2 F' 
2R' 3F' U' 2B2 F' R2 B 3F2 F 2L2 3U2 U 3B' 3L 3F2 D2 3L' 3R2 U 3B2 2U2 2L' 2F 
2L2 3B F 2R2 3U2 R2 B U2 3L B2 2B' 3B' 3F 2F F' D2 3B2 2L' F D2 2D' 2U' 2B' 3F' 
D' 3U U 3B2 3F' 3D2 3L' 3F' 2F' 2U' 2R' U 3R 2F' 2L' 3L F' D B' 3B2 2F2 F' 2D' 
3D' 3U 2F' F' L2 2L 3L' 3R 2R'
*4. *R2 2D 2F2 F2 2L2 3B' 2F' U2 B2 3B L 2L' U' F' 2D2 3U' 3F' 3L2 2B' 2L' 
D' 2R2 2U 2L' 2D 3U U2 L' 2R2 R 2D2 3D2 2U U2 2R 3B2 3U R2 3D B2 L' 3U 3R' R' B2 
2L' 3L' 3R2 D U 2B' U2 B2 2D 3D 3F 2D B' F2 3R2 2R2 3U 2U2 L' F2 2U' U2 2B2 3U' 
B 3L' 3U 2U 2R' F' U2 2L' 3R2 U' 3R 2F2 U' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F' F2 3U' 3L 3D' 3U2 3L' 
2U' R' D2 2D L' U' 3R 2U'
*5. *F' 2D 3L' D' 2D' 3D 3U2 2U2 U' 3L2 3D2 3U' F2 3U 2B' 2L2 F 3L 3U2 B2 
2F2 3R2 F L2 3R2 3D' 2R 3F' F2 2U' 2F2 3D 2U' U2 B D2 3U2 2R' 3D' 3U2 3R' R2 D U 
F' D2 B 3F' 2F F2 3L' 3R2 3U 3F2 2F' L 2F2 2D L2 D2 U2 3L' 3B 3D2 L2 D2 3L 3R 
3D2 2U' 2F2 L 2L 3L2 3R 2R2 2U' 2L 3R B' 2B' 3F 2F' F' 2D2 2U2 2L2 3F' U L' 2D 
2U 2L' U' L' F' 2D' F 2U B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' L' U' L F' U' B L' B R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D F' L' U2 R U B L' D
*2. *U F2 L2 U2 F D' F D' L' U2 L2 D' R2 U L' B' D' F2 L2 D F' L U' R2 B
*3. *F' L' D2 F2 D2 F' D L' U F' R D' L2 B U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R2 F D' L B'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D F R B' L U L2 D' R D2 R' F2 U2 (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R U2 L' U' B2 U' R2 B R' D' R D' F' L (19f)
*3. *R2 D' F2 D L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F U R2 B' R2 D F2 R F2 L (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' F D' Uw' U' B2 L' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' F2 U' Rw' R Uw' F L2 Rw' R' B U 
Rw' D2 L Fw' U Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw' R2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 R B D
*2. *Fw2 L2 U' B' Uw' R' D' U' B U B R Fw2 F R' D2 F2 L2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F Uw F 
Rw R' Fw2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 F Uw L Rw R2 F2 D B'
*3. *D' Uw2 U' L' F Uw B2 U' L' R D Uw' L2 Rw R' Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' B2 L' Fw' Rw 
Uw2 U B' D' B2 F Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 L U2 R' B Fw2 F U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw D2 Uw R' Fw' L Bw2 F L2 Rw' R' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw D' 
Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 D2 Uw' B2 Bw2 Uw' R2 Bw' Uw L' D2 U Bw R2 B Uw' B Uw' Bw D' Dw U' 
Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw L Uw' Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Rw2
*2. *B' Bw F Lw D2 U2 Rw' B Uw' Fw L2 D2 Dw B2 U B Rw' Dw U F D' U' Lw U' 
Lw2 Fw' L2 Rw' D' Dw U Lw' Dw2 U Rw2 U2 Bw U2 R' D' B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U B2 Fw' 
R' D Bw2 Rw B2 Uw' B' Fw' D' Dw' Rw' Fw2
*3. *D2 Uw2 F' U F2 R' Fw F L B2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' B2 F2 Lw2 Uw Fw' L Uw 
F' R D' Dw Uw' Bw' D' Lw' D Uw2 Bw Uw' Bw Lw B' F Lw' F2 Rw Dw' F2 D' R U F Rw 
R' D2 Dw2 F2 D2 Fw Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D2 3F' U2 3F2 3R' 3F F2 R' B 2L 3R R2 D2 3U2 U' 3F D' 2D' 2U U' 3R2 2B 
2F 2R D' 3U2 B' U B2 2F2 2R' B2 3F D 3U2 2U2 B2 2U2 2L' D' B F' 2R F' D' 2D 3U' 
2U' U F R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U' B 2U2 3F 2F2 F' 2D2 3U 2U2 U' 2L' R 3U 
2U 2L' B2 3F' 2F2 F 2D2 U' L2
*2. *B' 2F' 2R' 3F2 3U' 2U F D2 B2 2B D2 2D' 3U U 2B2 F 3U2 3F2 U' B 3F 3R' 
2U' B2 2B2 F2 2R2 D2 B2 D 3R 2D' F2 D' 2F 2U 2F' R2 D U2 B2 2F2 U' B2 2F F2 L' 
2L2 3F2 D2 2L' 2D2 3U' 2U' B2 R' B' R D 2B2 3F2 2L 2D' 2L U2 L R U2 3F2 R2 D2 
2L2 R' B2 3U F' D' B 3U F'
*3. *3U' B 2L2 F' 2D' 3R' 2B 2D' 2U 2F D2 2D' 2L' 3R 2D 2L 2R 2F2 L 2U' 3F2 
F 3R2 2U2 2F' F' R 3F' 2F R' B' D' 2L2 F 2R2 2F 2L2 3U' U 2F' 2D2 U2 L' 2F2 2U2 
L2 2L' 3R2 2R' R' F2 D L' B' U' 2L' 2R' 3U R' 2D F' 2L 3R2 R' 3F' 3R 2U' 2L2 3R 
2R' 2D2 2L' 2F' 2L R' 2D' L2 2R2 2D' B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3L2 U2 3R' R2 3F' 3L2 2B F 3D' F2 2R' 2B 2L2 3L 3R2 D2 3B 3F' U 2B' 
2D' L 3B' 2F' R 2B' 3B 3L' F' 3U 2L 3U 2L' 3L2 U 2L' 3L2 3R' 3D 2U2 U L' D' R F2 
D 2D' 3D' 2U2 U 3B' 2F 2L2 B L' F' 2L2 D' F' D 3U' 2U U2 2L' 3R' R' B 2B' 3B R2 
2B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 3L2 3U L' 2F F2 L 2R 3D2 2F 2L' 3L2 3R' 3B 2D' 3D' 2U2 U2 
3F' 3R2 2B2 3B 3U2 U 3R'
*2. *R2 3F 3L' 3R 2R 2B 3R' F 3L2 R2 D' 3D2 3F L' R' 2D' 3U2 U 3B L' D2 2U' 
2L2 3L' 2B2 2R2 2U2 2B 3R 2F2 2U 3R' 2R' 3F' 2L R2 B R 3D' 3U' F' D' 3L' D2 3F 
F2 3D 3U2 2U 2F 3D 3R 2R 2U' 3R' 2R' B' 3U 2B' L' B 3F' R' D2 3U 3L 3R' 2R' 3U 
R2 3B 3D' B 2B2 2F 3U' U' B2 2B' 3B2 3F 2F2 F2 3D' 3F2 D B2 L 2R2 2F' L' 2D' 2L2 
R2 3D' 2L' 3L' B2 2B' 2F
*3. *2D' 3L2 R 2F 2U' 2B2 F2 L 3R2 3U B' 2B2 3B2 2L2 U2 L' 2L' R' 2B 3D F2 
3R' 3U2 2B2 3B 3F' F R2 D 3U 2R2 R 2F' R2 D 2D' 3U2 B' 3R 2B2 F L2 3D' U2 2R 2B2 
3D L 2L 2F 3L2 B' D L' 3R' 2R2 R' D 2D2 3D' L 3R R' 3D 2U' U' 3F' 3D' 3B2 2U' 3R 
3B 2F2 2R' R' F 3U2 3L F2 D2 2D' 3D' 2U' 2L 3L 2U L' 3R 2D' 3D2 3U2 3R' 2F' 2U' 
3B' 3U 2U' L 2U2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L U F2 R2 F L F U2 F' D U' B2 (19f)
*2. *D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 R D2 B2 F2 L F' U' L D' F L B U B2 R' (21f)
*3. *U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U' L R' B D' F D2 L' D2 B U2 L (19f)
*4. *U F2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 B' F U L D' B2 L R2 F2 U R (21f)
*5. *F' L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 R B R2 B' D' F D F' U R2 F' (21f)
*6. *L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L B' L' F D2 B L B' U' R' (20f)
*7. *R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L' F2 R' D2 B U' L2 U' B F (20f)
*8. *R U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R F D2 U L B' R' F2 D' R' D' (21f)
*9. *B2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 U' B' U R2 U' F' D2 (21f)
*10. *L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R B U F L2 D B L D' B2 F2 (21f)
*11. *U2 B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' U L D' L R U R U (21f)
*12. *L' F2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R D L F' D B' L2 F' D L2 B' (20f)
*13. *L2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 U' F' L2 B' D' L' B2 R U' (20f)
*14. *D' F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L B' F U' L2 B' L B2 R2 U2 (21f)
*15. *L F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 U R' U B L2 D U' R F' L R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 L' F2 U F2 L2 B R' F (20f)
*2. *R' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 U F' R' D' U B' F2 U' L' B (20f)
*3. *D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 D' F R U' L U' R F' D2 U B U' (21f)
*4. *R' D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F D' F2 D L U B R' (21f)
*5. *U L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 F U2 L' U R F R B' F2 U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B D L U' L B D2 F L' U (21f)
*2. *U2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L R2 B2 L F2 D R B U B D2 F2 R D2 L' (21f)
*3. *L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D U R' B' L F' R' B2 (21f)
*4. *D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 L' B F2 L D2 R2 U2 F (20f)
*5. *B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L F U' B U2 B' R' U B F' U2 (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' B2 F' L B' D' R F (20f)
*2. *R F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' R2 F L2 R U' B D R D2 (20f)
*3. *B' U2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B D' R B' D B2 R2 U L B' R2 (21f)
*4. *D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' U F2 U B2 D L' U2 (20f)
*5. *F2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D B' D U2 L2 D B' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L F D B2 L' R2 B R B2 R U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become 
regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *R' B2 F2 Uw U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw U' B2 Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 F' R B2 F2 Rw2 R' 
F' D2 U Fw2 R2 B2 L' Uw2 Rw D' Uw U2 L Rw' R' U B F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F D2 L' F2 R U R B D2 R F R F' L2 D' L2 U2 R F' L F' U2 L' D' L'
*3. *L2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R F' D2 L' F' D U2 B' U L2 D2 L2 (19f)
*4. *L' F2 R' D' U B2 Fw' Rw2 U B F R' U2 Fw' R Fw Rw R' Uw2 U2 R Uw L R U' 
F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' L2 Rw D2 F2 Uw2 F Rw' R F R' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 U2 R2 B U' R' F2 D R' F D' B' U' R F D2 B2 U L F2 R2 B2 U L' F'
*3. *F U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B D' L2 F D2 U' L' D B' L B2 D' (20f)
*4. *Rw2 Uw' B F2 Rw' Uw' R Fw2 F' L2 Rw R' D2 Uw' U' R D Uw U2 R D' Uw2 U 
B F2 L2 R' U Fw' L Rw2 R U R' Fw D2 Uw2 L' R2 F'
*5. *L' U L' Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw Lw Fw2 Dw' R' Dw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U Rw' 
Uw' L' Dw' F' L Lw Uw2 R' F2 L Lw' Dw' Lw' Dw' Uw L' R Dw L Bw' Dw' Lw D2 L' B 
F2 D B Dw' U2 Bw Fw F Dw' Lw Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D' B R U' B2 L' U L U' L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D F' R2 D' F' D L' U2 R2 B'
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U L2 D' B' D' F' U' L' D' R' D R' F R2 (20f)
*4. *L' Rw2 R2 F' U' F R2 Fw Rw2 R U2 F L Rw2 R2 D2 L2 D2 Uw2 B Uw2 B Fw F' 
Rw' R2 Fw2 F' Rw Uw B2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D L Rw R2
*5. *B' Bw' Fw F U2 F Lw2 B2 F D' L2 Lw' D' Uw U L2 U2 L2 R' F L Rw2 D2 Uw' 
U' R2 U Fw2 Rw D2 Dw U2 R' F2 Lw2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw U' Bw L R' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 F' L' D' 
Uw2 U Lw Dw' U2 L2 D2 B' Bw L2
*6. *2R 3F 3U B 3F' F L2 B' 2B2 2F F' 3R 2R' B' 2U2 2F 2D2 F2 2L2 2F' D 2U 
2L' 2B2 F2 2D2 F2 D' L2 2U2 B2 2B F' 2D' 2F2 3R F2 U 3R2 D L' 3F2 D2 3U' 2U' U' 
R2 2D B' 2F F' 2L' D 2U' 2F' U2 B' L' 2U 3R' 2U 2R D' U' 2L' R 2D' B' F' U' B2 D 
3F 2R D 2D 3U 2U 3F2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 R B2 R F R2 B R U' B R D' L2 D F' L' B' L F' D B L2 F'
*3. *B2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 D R2 U B2 L2 B' F2 L2 R B F U' L D2 U' (21f)
*4. *Fw' Rw D Uw2 Rw' D Rw' B' Rw2 B U Fw F' D Uw L R' Uw' U2 B' F' D L' 
Rw' F2 L D Fw2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F D' L' R F' L2 R F2
*5. *L2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 D Uw' U2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Rw R B' D' Dw' U Rw2 F' 
D2 Lw2 B' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw L2 Dw' U2 R2 Uw L2 Fw L2 Lw' R' D Bw2 Lw R2 F' U B2 U' 
B2 D2 Dw' Bw F' Dw B2 F' D Dw Rw Uw2 B' Dw'
*6. *2U L 2F2 2R 2F 3R2 2F' D 2D2 3U' L2 B 2L B 2F' 3R 2B' 3R 2B 2F' D F' 
2D' R2 3U2 2B' 2F' 3U' 3F D 2U' U2 L2 2R' 2U' 3R2 R D' 2D 3U' 2U2 U2 F 3R2 B 2D' 
2U' 2R 2D' L2 2L D2 2D2 U 2B2 2D2 U' B' D2 2U L' 3F 2U' 3F2 F2 2R' D' 3U 2F2 L2 
D2 3U B 2B2 2U2 U L2 D 3U' R
*7. *2B2 D' 2L2 B 3F' 2F F2 D2 F D2 2L' 3R R2 3D2 U 3B2 L' D 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U 
U 3B2 3R 3D2 3U 2U' 2L' 2D B2 2D2 3D2 3U' L2 3R2 2F2 2R 2D 2F2 3R2 3D' 2L' 3L 3D 
2U2 2L2 2R' R 3F L' 2F' 3D 2U' U B' 3B' 2F' D B 2F U2 L2 2L2 R' 2U 2R2 B' L B D2 
U 3B 3D L 3L' 2U2 U2 2L 3B' 2F' 3D' 2F' D' 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U U2 2L2 R2 2D2 L' 3R D 
2R R' B2 3F' 3L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 
/ UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=
-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU 
u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 
/ UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 
/ UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r' u' B U R' B U L' B L U' B' U L' R' L' B L' U' R U B' R B U' 
*2. *r' R' L' B R U B R B' U' L' U B L' R' B L B' L' R B U B' U B 
*3. *l' r b u U' R' U R' U R' L U R U L' B R U L R U B' U R U' 
*4. *r' b' u R B' U R B R U' B L' B' R' B' U' L B R L' B R' U R' L' 
*5. *l' r B R B' U B U R U' B' U R B' L' B' R' U' B' U' L' U B R' L 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,2) (3,2) (6,1) (-2,0) (-2,3) (0,2) 
(2,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,2)
*2. *(6,0) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (-2,0) (2,4) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,3) 
(0,5) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,3) (0,5)
*3. *(4,2) (-3,6) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,0) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (6,2) 
(4,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (4,4) (-2,0) (6,0)
*4. *(6,5) (1,6) (0,3) (6,1) (0,5) (3,0) (-3,3) (4,0) (6,0) (5,5) (6,0) 
(0,1) (6,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,2)
*5. *(6,6) (3,-3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (-1,0) (5,1) (1,2) (4,5) (1,0) (6,0) 
(4,5) (-4,4) (4,2) (6,2)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2009)

Long time since I've been first eh Arnaud?

*Magic:* 1.73, 3.54, 1.81, 1.51, 1.97
*avg:* 1.84
*comment:* I should probably start practicing this again, but I just don't care.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2009)

*3x3x3:* *14.14*
14.59, 14.61, (15.03), (11.43), 13.28

*3x3x3 OH:* *31.57*
(27.43), 29.85, 32.83, (33.80), 32.02

*3x3x3 BLD:*) *2:18.26*
DNF [2:29.98, 4 edges wrong], 2:18.26, (2:32.11)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 2, 2009)

2x2: 4.86 4.74 (5.05) (4.50) 4.72 = 4.77
Comment:Regular solves awesome (0.06) SD

3x3: 17.14 16.72 (17.66) (16.08) 16.76 = 16.87
Comment: Nice!

3x3 OH: 38.86 39.08 (35.52) 39.74 (44.84) = 39.23
Comment: Consistant!

Megaminx: 3:41.21 3:43.34 (3:37.65+) (4:01.18) 3:40.08 = 3:41.54


2x2 BLD: 55.43 39.02 46.86 = 39.02


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
(16.92), 17.14, (22.70), 19.36, 18.48 = 18.33
_Whoa! After the 16.92 (OLL skip), I realized that my cube felt like crap, so I lubed it again. And what results!_

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
56.76, (45.66), 60.42, (77.53), 56.56 = 57.91
_I think I got my PB single and average so far. _

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
(3:04.48), (1:58.77), 2:58.36, 2:05.69, 2:06.53 = 2:23.53
_PB single and average... I'm getting better!_


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 2, 2009)

why has megaminx got 5 scrambles? I thought the format was mean of 3?

Anyway, 

3/5:
(2:54.36)
(2:31.54)
2:43.28
2:46.54
2:44.54

=2:44.79 AVG

Best RA avg of 3:
2:31.54
2:43.28
2:46.28

=2:40.49 AVG

3x3:
21.94
(53.30)POP
23.38
(21.30)
22.58

= 22.63 AVG

5x5:
2:22.18
2:20.90
2:28.54
2:48.54
2:28.18

= 2:26.30 AVG

2x2:
(10.74)
9.46
10.42
(6.42)
9.62

= 9.83 AVG

4x4:
1:29.54
(1:59.72)
(1:22.00)
1:33.36
1:26.46

= 1:29.79 AVG

3x3 FM:

F2 R F2 U F' U2 F2 U B F' D' F R2 D' L' F2 L R2 z2 U R U R' F U2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B R2 U F B' R2 B F' U R2 (49HTM)

3x3 OH:
43.46
(38.50)
45.66
38.82
(46.02)

= 42.65 AVG

3x3 MTS:
3:01.14
(DNF)
2:28.72
(1:37.36)
2:04.90

=2:31.59 AVG

2+3+4+5: 4:27.40
2+3+4: 2:09.06


----------



## erc (Jan 2, 2009)

2x2: (6.83) 6.25 (5.38) 6.39 6.20 = 6.28

3x3: (17.74) 16.05 16.89 (13.70) 16.66 = 16.53

3x3OH: 25.16 29.36 27.06 (30.05) (24.59) = 27.19

Square-1: 24.63 (25.53) (14.94) 19.06 18.13 = 20.61

4x4: 1:35.78 (1.22.45) (DNF) 1:23.72 1:24.24 = 1:27.91

Pyraminx: 8.80 10.30 (10.67) (8.39) 9.69 = 9.60

2x2 Blindfolded: (1:17.30) (47.80) 53.53 = 47.80

Great!Square-1 average of 5 pb!


----------



## Garmon (Jan 2, 2009)

*3x3x3:* Average: 24.47
27.80 25.22 19.97 25.08 23.09
Comment: Not that good really. Liked the sub 20. Type d > Type a.
*6x6x6:* Average: 12:35.02
10:42.56 13:13.80 9:44.63 16:38.98 12:28.70 
Comment: Standard Deviation: 160.26 LOL! 16:38 had 2 POPs, 12:28 had one POP, took a while to fix. PB is 9:44.63.
*Pyraminx:* Average: 25.08
24.87 22.84 23.56 34.12 26.80
Comment: Could be better.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> why has megaminx got 5 scrambles? I thought the format was mean of 3?
> ...


I personally dislike mean of 3 so much that I just choose to give everyone a "normal" average of 5. For Clock and Square-1 the WCA also changed it to 5 lately. I think the only reason it is still 3 for MegaMinx is time and we don't have that problem in this online competition


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 2, 2009)

*5x5x5bld* 44:41.33
Wow!! I got it!! After 4 failures I got one!! AsR broken.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (11.91), 6.46, (3.86), 9.41, 4.48 *=6.78*
*3x3x3:* 33.60, 35.54, 33.82, (35.73), (33.03) *=34.32*
*4x4x4:* (2:10.53), 2:45.76, (3:14.47), 2:17.75, 2:52.96 *=2:38.82*
*5x5x5: * (4:35.22), (4:08.52), 4:30.13, 4:29.76, 4:21.41 *=4:27.01*
*3x3x3 OH:* (53.85), 1:11.44, (1:15.90), 54.70, 59.84 *=1:01.99*
*Magic:* 1.24, 1.21, (1.26), (1.07), 1.15 *=1.20*
*Master Magic:* 5.08, 5.82, 5.36, (4.72), (5.84) *=5.42*
*Snake:* 10.25, (7.21), (10.27), 8.73, 7.70 *=8.89*
*Megaminx:* 3:45.42, (4:06.35), 3:45.41, 3:23.87, (3:12.22) *=3:38.23*
*Square-1:* 1:25.19, 1:34.40, 1:34.15, (1:18.70), (1:41.14) *=1:31.24*

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:* 3:47.22
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:* 8:07.27


*Comments:* On the 2x2x2, I beat my PB on the third solve. I was 38/100s of a second away from beating my average record. I am getting better at the 3x3x3, and the times are very consistent. I am improving a lot on 3x3x3 one-handed, but the times are all over the place. I beat my personal single and average record. I am finally getting under a minute. Not much is happening on the magic, I am getting the same times. I am getting better at the master magic, but I just got it for Christmas. I might stop improving soon. I am concentrating on being more fluid with the solves. I beat my single and average record for the snake, but I have not timed myself on it for awhile, so this is not a surprise. The 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 was okay, nothing special. The 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 was excellent. I beat my record by over 30 seconds, due to a good 5x5x5 solve. The Square-1 solves were a little bit better than normal, resulting in a new average record. I beat my single record for the 4x4x4. I beat my average record because I have been too lazy too do an average for a while. On megaminx, I beat my single and average record. I also beat my 5x5x5 single and average record. In total, I beat 14 pbs. Mostly due to the fact that I have not done averages in a while. 
*New Personal Bests:* 2x2x2 single, 3x3x3 OH single, 3x3x3 OH average, Snake single, Snake average, 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 single, Square-1 average, 4x4x4 single, 4x4x4 average, Megaminx single, Megaminx average, 5x5x5 single, 5x5x5 average.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 2, 2009)

2x2x2:
3x3x3:
3x3x3OH:
4x4x4:
5x5x5:
2x2x2BLD:
3x3x3BLD:
4x4x4BLD:
5x5x5BLD:
MultiBLD:
2x2-4x4relay:
2x2-5x5relay:
I hope I remember to do all these.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'll have so much time for the weekly comps for a while.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 2, 2009)

2: (11.19), 8.53, 10.90, 8.28. (8.16)=9.24 av
bad.
3:17.06, 16.69, 16.84, (15.28), (25.34)=16.86 av
pretty good.
4: 1:41.16, 1:38.06, 1:52.90, (1:24.22), (2:07.47)=1:44.04
I suck, I know.
3BLD: DNF, 2:03, DNF= 2:03 
alright.


----------



## gavnasty (Jan 3, 2009)

3x3x3:
19.98, (19.15), 19.44, 19.62, (23.23)
Average: 19.68
At least it's sub-20.

5x5x5:
4:38.88, (4:00.57), 5:00.64, (5:30.89), 4:44.77
Average: 4:48.10
Almost got my first sub 4.

3x3x3 OH:
(42.16), (52.89), 44.51, 49.77, 50.81
Average: 48.36

3x3x3 Match the scramble:
2:02.69, 1:38.82, (1:20.98), 1:26.77, 2:09.04
Average: 1:42.76


----------



## pjk (Jan 3, 2009)

4x4: (1:20.31) 1:03.68 1:18.50 (1:00.18) 1:06.98 => Avg: 1:09.72
Bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 3, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> ...*New Personal Bests:* 2x2x2 single, 3x3x3 OH single, 3x3x3 OH average, Snake single, Snake average, 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 single, Square-1 average, 4x4x4 single, 4x4x4 average.


 
Now *that's* the way to start the new year


----------



## Erik (Jan 3, 2009)

Erik
2: (4.93), 4.63, (2.40), 4.18, 3.36 => *4.06* didn't know CLL on the 2nd. I should finish CLL and start the rest of EG.
sq: 33.72, (36.41), (26.34), 29.71, 33.21 => *32.21* consistent
py: 6.09, (4.84), 5.93, (8.13), 5.59 => _*5.87*_ wow, where did that come from????
OH: (23.18), 18.65, 20.96, 22.61, (*16.28*) => *20.74* nice non-lucky 16 
3: 11.59, 10.88, 13.03, (9.20), (15.33) => *11.83* ashaming average 

FMC:
F'RU'F'D2L'B2U x2 R2F'BU'B' (13)
(L'U2LU2F2R'F'RF' (9) would solve almost all besides corner orientation )
Found nothing else so instead of BU'B' I try:
UBU2B' (14)
UL'U'LU'L2BLB'UL giving a forced OLL skip
LdF'R2FU'F'U'R2UR2UR2U optimal Y-perm (cancels the first L  )

Final:
F'RU'F'D2L'B2U x2 R2F'UBU2B' (14)
UL'U'LU'L2BLB'UL2 (11)
dF'R2FU'F'U'R2UR2UR2U (13)
Total: 37

First part took me 3 minutes, finding the rest about.. 20


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 3, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 34.05, 32.90, 34.16, (38.52), (29.75) = 33.70
comment - not bad for me. 
*4x4x4:* 3:08.90, 3:19.38, 3:19.11, (3:31.88), (3:02.13) = 3:15.18
comment - out of practice, can normally sub-3
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
comment - too many distractions. 
*snake:* 7.78, (10.18), 8.96, (6.90), 7.75 = 8.16

until last night, I didn't even know you could speedsolve a snake. my best time is 6.5 seconds so far. What's a fast snake time?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 3, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> What's a fast snake time?



Sub-2.


----------



## anders (Jan 3, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > What's a fast snake time?
> ...



Check this: www.x.se/9ng .


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 3, 2009)

anders said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



No, this: http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_snake.html


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 3, 2009)

wow thanks Ville. I was searching for somthing just like that. 

I did it some more snaking on my lunch break and just got a 5.38. Not bad for my second day of snaking eh? would put me at 31 on that list. Anyway, lets not clog the thread any more with snake talk.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 7.63, (DNF), 7.79, (7.37), 7.67 = 7.70
Comment: VERY bad.
*3x3x3:* (19.57), (25.12), 20.07, 24.29, 24.59, = 22.98
*4x4x4:* 1:48.54 (P), 1:42.41 (P), (1:37.49 (O)), 1:38.44 (OP), (1:51.06 (OP)) = 1:43.13
Comment: Parity rage?
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.90, 44.12, (58.14), (41.64), 56.92 =50.65
Comment: New PB single. I broke it 4 times this year now...

*Clock (BLD):* 5:44.66, 4:05.03, DNF, 4:25.48 , DNF = DNF
Comment: The last one was off by one edge clock. It was an easy scramble so I rushed. The third one was a mess.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2009)

Simon Crawford

2x2: (4.31), 5.18, 4.97, 5.31, (5.78) = 5.15
_Good. No warm-up, but my cube seemed to co-operate._

3x3: (14.41), (15.70), 15.49, 15.67, 14.64 = 15.26
_Well, I suppose consistency is no bad thing._

4x4:


Sq-1: (55.58 P), 53.08, 45.52, 45.59 P, (40.08) = 48.06
_Awesome. New PB average. I will get the UK NR _


----------



## Edam (Jan 3, 2009)

*2x2*:28.72, (14.53), (31.94), 18.41, 23.21 = 23.45
bad, i'm nothing great but usually manage about 10 seconds faster. 

*3x3*:32.53, 32.50, (30.03), (35.40), 32.52 = 32.52
quite amazed by my 'grouping'. i'm hoping to be regularly sub30 soon ish.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 3, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 13.41, 12.12, 14.55, (11.17), (14.60) = *13.36 avg.*
Comment: Good average for me.

3x3x3: (36.59), 35.82, (27.63), 32.98, 33.06 = *33.95 avg.*
Comment: Normal average for me, right now.

4x4x4: (3:13.13 (P)), 3:17.86 (P), 3:21.49 (OP), 3:21.25 (OP), (DNF) = *3:20.20 avg.*
Comment: First ever 4x4 average. Last solve I messed up the orientation parity alg after an already slow solve so I just put the cube down.

Magic: 1.52, 1.97, (2.24), 1.49, (1.48) = *1.66 avg.*
Comment: I haven't been practicing this puzzle, and it shows.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

3BLD
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 4:01.87 
Very bad.
I hate individual misoriented pieces.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 4, 2009)

*3x3x3 Average of 5:*
01:02.77 (cat jumped on my lap during solve!!), 00:55.55, 00:41.40, 00:52.03, *00:35.84*=*00:49.52*


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 4, 2009)

this is bad.. not my usual average

3x3

1:	00:26.54
2:	00:26.57
3:	00:27.43
4:	00:23.96
5:	00:28.54

I'll do more later..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 4, 2009)

3x3 bld:

6:35.82 DNF (forgot to fix parity)
DNF (pop)
8:19.64


----------



## coinman (Jan 4, 2009)

2x2x2
Average: 12.58 sec.
Individual Times:
1) 11.03 2) 14.34 3) 12.16 4) 12.14 5) 13.44 
Not to bad, I newer practise 2x2. 

3x3x3 
Average: 30.31 sec.
Individual Times:
1) 33.91 2) 30.05 3) 31.59 4) 28.61 5) 29.30 
Bad, my best 10/12 avg is 26 .68. 

4x4x4 
It popped on the second solve so i gave it up.

5x5x5
Average: 3:53.35
Individual Times:
1) 4:00.28 2) 3:30.50 3) 3:55.05 4) 3:59.20 5) 3:45.81 
Absolutely ok, my best avg in comp is 3:59.34. (ones i also hit a 4.00.00 avg!) 

Magic
1.36 – 1.40 – DNF – 1.53 – 3.41(+2) = 2.03
Bad..

Master Magic
4.59 – 5.84 – 5.21 – 5.96 – 6.30 = 5.67
Bad..


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2009)

7x7x7: 7:21.59 6:38.61 6:52.86 6:29.90 7:06.88 = 6:52.78
Must. Beat. Arnaud.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> 7x7x7: 7:21.59 6:38.61 6:52.86 6:29.90 7:06.88 = 6:52.78
> Must. Beat. Arnaud.



Must. Kick. Stefan hiney 

(Are we being competitive here, or are we threatening with violence?)

I am doing the weekly right now, but it takes me a "little" longer because I am doing 7 warm-up solves before the normal 5 solves. I am going to start 6x6x6 now (should take about 1h15) and will do 7x7x7 immediately after. I am soooo hoping for a 6:52.77 average of 5


----------



## Micael (Jan 4, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
(25.61) 30.58 (34.11) 32.55 32.81 = 31.98

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:*
5:02.64 (2:58), 5:04.25 (3:33) 5:17.74 (3.25) = 5:02.64
memo slower than usual (I guess it's the beer yesterday night)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2009)

Stefan wins (for now). Let's see what happens in Aachen 

All 12 times: 7x7x7: 7:21.13 7:59.46 7:20.94 8:02.55 7:10.72 6:29.80 7:07.81 7:00.33 6:14.15 6:52.15 8:12.81 6:57.77

5/7 warmup: 7:24.01
10/12 warmup+real: 7:14.27
3/5 real: 6:56.75

Warmup is goooooood!
7:14.27


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2009)

Ha! Victory by almost four seconds!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 4, 2009)

2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF

Oh well.


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2009)

3x3

1: 00:53.58
2: 00:48.40
3: 00:43.76
4: 00:50.08
5: 00:37.49 (my new PB!!!! )

Average: 00:47.41 my best average ever!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 4, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ha! Victory by almost four seconds!



... which is about 1 percent. I must say that having your times as a target was very motivating. Maybe this will motivate you on 6x6x6?

All times: 4:44.47 4:53.77 4:39.25 5:08.15 4:47.27 4:58.53 4:57.91 4:30.57 4:24.02 4:56.36 5:39.97 4:50.21

10/12: = 4:50.65
5/7: 4:52.39
3/5: 4:45.71

On both 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 solve nr. 11 was the worst. I think this has a lot to do with extra popping and screw-ups because of nerves/stress.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought this deserved its own post

*Clock:* 8.72, 9.69, (11.61), 9.44, 7.98
*avg:* 9.28
*comment:* yay! On video too. I started practicing again, I'm going to try to keep it up this time. NAR will be mine!!!(WR is Koen's lol)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

Most ridiculous fewest moves solve ever.

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*
Scramble: D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L F D B2 L' R2 B R B2 R U2 (21f)
2x2x3: D' F2 R D2 F' L F2 L2 B
finish F2L: D' R B' D2 B D2 R
OLL (PLL skip): F D L D' L' F' L B D B' D' L'
Comment: So can you get any luckier than that? I finished writing it up in 21:30. I quit because honestly, how can I expect to top something that lucky? Just ridiculous.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Most ridiculous fewest moves solve ever.
> 
> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves* *28 moves*
> ...



I thought the same thing with my 23 mover, but I was clearly mistaken! although perhaps you may be right here, finishing after OLL has less freedom than finishing after F2L. well done Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Most ridiculous fewest moves solve ever.
> ...



Yeah, I figured I didn't have much room to work with to improve it when I had such bad orientation on the last layer but the OLL just happened to solve it. Your 23 mover was lucky too, but it was also a bit more skillful than this one, I think. It's interesting that the same thing happened to me that happened to you on that one: I had resolved that I would do better this week - I was shooting for 30 moves or so. So I think I tried harder to get a really good start. Obviously that can pay off, at least sometimes!


----------



## MistArts (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



D' F2 R as a start looks like something Arnuad had some time ago (making many pairs with 3 moves). And that OLL is ugly.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

MistArts said:


> D' F2 R as a start looks like something Arnuad had some time ago (making many pairs with 3 moves).


That was totally lucky, too - I was only trying to build the 2x2x1 block that's created by those 3 moves - the rest came for free. First I tried U' R2 U R, but that took an extra move, and D' F2 R made it easier to build the UFL 2x2x2 block.


MistArts said:


> And that OLL is ugly.


Agreed - one of the worst. I looked at it and almost didn't even try it because I figured it would be too many moves. But I decided I could probably reverse it without writing it down, so I just tried it, and nearly fell over when it was solved.


----------



## byu (Jan 5, 2009)

*3x3x3*
50.51
50.74
59.33
56.01
50.04

Comment: I was aiming for at least one sub-50 second solve, but I got close at least.

*4x4x4*
Not done yet.

*3x3x3 BLD*
Not done yet.


----------



## Kian (Jan 6, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.56, 7.28, (5.05), 6.98, (11.59 +2) Average= 7.27
3x3x3: 21.17, 21.27, (22.08), 19.08, (19.03) Average= 20.51
4x4x4: 1:43.40, 1:38.69, 1:44.77, (1:58.23), (1:28.42)	Average=1:42.29	
5x5x5: (2:49.62), 3:14.55, DNF, 3:23.27, 3:13.17 Average= 3:17.00
3x3x3_bf:
3x3x3 OH:
2-4 Relay: 2:08.08
2-5 Relay: 5:34.19
Square-1:
Magic:


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


I can't decide which is weirder:
a) That you see a resemblance between one of Mike's and mine solutions (seriously, good work on analysing others solutions)
b) That I remember which solution you are talking about just because you wrote down "many pairs with 3 moves"

And good job on inversing an OLL you know Mike!


----------



## Jude (Jan 6, 2009)

*Jude Wright *

*2x2x2:* 5.39, 4.45, 5.58, 6.77, 9.76 = *5.91* --> _I'm learning CLL, and as you can see my times are still quite eratic. My recognition was poor on the last 2 solves, and they spoiled the average _

*3x3x3:* 19.44, 21.95, 19.74, 21.69, 20.38 = *20.60* --> _Meh, not good, but not particularly bad either.. Consistent at least. _

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:43.86, DNS= --> _ Was happy with 2:43, (seeing as I'm so out of practice at BLD) so I didn't bother starting the last. _

*3x3x3 OH:* 28.02, 31.84, 29.36, 32.64, 32.73= *31.28* --> _I haven't done OH in weeks, and I didn't warm up at all, so it's not really a surprise this was so bad._

*4x4x4:* 1:34.11 (O), 1:41.78 (O), 1:32.26, 1:37.52 (OP), 1:43.34 (O) = *1:37.80* --> _ Good, but could be better if it wasn't for damn OLL parities! (takes me like 6 seconds to execute). Last week I said "1:38 - Not bad, 4x4x4 is one of the few events I’m actually still improving at.." which is evidently true! _

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay = 2:10.70* --> _ , ever since I got that 1:40 I consider anything sup 2 bad _

*Megaminx:* 7:05.30, 6:26.41, 5:38.09, 6:08.72 (POP), 5:19.52 = *6:04.39* --> _Got this earlier today  Other than these 5 I've done 1 full solve ever, it was about 7 and a half minutes. My improvement is so noticable it's awsome _

*Pyraminx:* 9.52, 10.11, 11.69, 12.62, 7.62 = *10.44* --> _Good, perhaps a PB? It's hard to keep track of records when you start a new event and beat them every week _

EDIT: 

*Square 1:* 1:50.38, 2:37.97, 1:26.50, 1:47.34, 56.98 = *1:41.41* --> _Shoddy average but awesome single solve - my first sub minute!  The difference between the 2 sub 90s and the rest? No parity!! Parity alg still takes me like 30 seconds to execute  _

*5x5x5*: 4:26.00, 3:41.91, 3:37.58, 4:31.11 4:01.28 = *4:03.36* --> _Heh, well I just borrowed this of Edavies and I'm not too good yet  My first 5 timed solves with it_


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 7, 2009)

*Bruce Norskog*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 49 moves*
*Solution:* F' U R' B R' F2 U' D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D' R' B' R D L B2 L' D2 R D' R' B' D B D' B2 L' F L B2 L' F' U2 L F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' L' U2 L D2
*Explanation:*
2x2x2: F' U R' B R' F2 U'
2x2x3: D2 B2 D R2 D' R2
F2L minus 1 slot: D' R' B' R D L B2 L'
Edges: D2 R D' R' B' D B D'
Corner 3-cycle: B2 L' F L B2 L' F' (L)
Orient 2 corners: (L') U2 L F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' L' U2 L D2

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: DNF*
Comment: My first time trying this - used too much time. Too late too, I believe.

My eventual Solution: 97 twists

Rw L Fw Lw B2 Dw' Bw' D2 Bw Uw' L F Dw' L' B2 Dw R2 F Dw
U D' B' D U B' U' Fw F U' F' U D F D' B R' B' R Fw' U R Dw L U2 L' Dw'
U L2 U F2 B R' U2 R D L2 D' B2 L F' D F B D B' D B R D2 R' D' B D2 B' D2
B D F D' B' D F' B' D F D' B D F' D R' U R D2 R' U' R

Centers:
Rw L Fw Lw B2 Dw' Bw' D2 Bw Uw' L F Dw' L' B2 Dw R2 F Dw (19)
Edge Pairs:
U D' B' D U B' U' Fw F U' F' U D F D' B R' B' R Fw' U R Dw L U2 L' Dw' (27)
3x3x3: 
U L2 U F2 B R' U2 R (8)
3x3x4:
D L2 D' B2 L F' D F (8)
F3L minus 1 slot:
B D B' D B R D2 R' (8)
Edges:
D' B D2 B' D' (5)
Corner 3-cycles:
D' B D F D' B' D F' (8-1)
B' D F D' B D F' D' (8)
D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R (8-1)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.06, 11.15, 10.93, 10.93, 11.31 = *11.00*
*3x3x3:* 28.02, 25.81, 35.91, 27.91, 29.66 = *28.53*
*4x4x4:* 1:51.58 (O), 1:45.18, 2:07.00 (OP), 1:48.27 (O), 1:43.08 = *1:48.34*
*5x5x5:* 2:55.72, 2:53.09, 2:41.28, 2:41.78, 2:28.71 = *2:45.38*
*6x6x6:* 5:16.64 (O), 6:01.74, 5:57.34 (P), 6:20.48 (POP), 5:27.07 (O) = *5:48.72*
*7x7x7:* 9:02.52, 8:39.24, 7:43.20, 7:59.98, 7:45.75 = *8:08.32*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 56.02, 37.81, 58.02 = *37.81*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:30.00, 2:34.55, DNF = *2:30.00*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:52.28 (4:01), 8:14.46 (3:58), 9:11.41 (4:11) = *8:14.46*
Comment: Very nice! My best non-lucky solve ever. (No, I STILL haven’t ever beaten 8 minutes, not even with a lucky scramble. )
*5x5x5 BLD:* 21:21.19 (11:35), 15:41.10 (8:03), DNF (16:52.17, 8:30) = *15:41.10*
Comment: Second one was my second-best ever. Third one was very scrambled – the cube was misoriented when I finished. 
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (39:29.09, 18:18), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 6 obliques.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:01:23.46, 32:00), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 inner wings. I memorized two images out of order.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.22, 53.30, 56.77, 50.53, 53.00 = *52.28*
*Magic:* 2.71, 2.47, 2.44, 2.47, 2.25 = *2.46*
*Master Magic:* 4.47, 4.56, 4.68, 5.11, 4.72 = *4.65*
*Clock:* 23.59, 23.16, DNF, 20.22, 18.08 = *22.32*
*MegaMinx:* DNF (55:19.32, 32:13), 48:11.31 (24.30), 2:37.69, 2:57.83, 2:54.71 = *18:01.28*
Comment: First one had 3 twisted corners, 3 cycled corners, and 9 edges wrong. Second one would have been UWR if it weren’t for the one little tiny fact that Ryosuke Mondo got one twice as fast a week earlier.  (Mondo is awesome!) It’s all Arnaud’s fault for making that extra competition at the end of the year.  I love my average time.
*Pyraminx:* 15.08, 24.34, 30.28, 31.46, 19.18 = *24.60*
*Square-1:* 47.75, 48.91, 58.46 (P), 53.84, 1:08.80 (P) = *53.74*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves!*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2009)

3x3bld:1:11.31 1:01.13 46.88DNF
Off by 6 edges (I fogot them)


----------



## guusrs (Jan 7, 2009)

FMC: D2 L' F' B U' F2 B' D B L2 B B' D2 B2 D B2 L B' L' B D B D L2 U U B' D B U' B' D' B (*30*)

explanation: 
turn pre-scramble moves L2 U to understand:
2x2x3: D2 L' F' B U' F2 (6)
F2L minus pair B' D B L2 B (11)
last pair+ edges LL: B' D2 B2 D B2 L B' L' B D B D (23)
correction: L2 U (25)
last 3 corners: U B' D B U' B' D' B (31)
No good/better insertion found 

Congratz Mike, Truly an amazing solve. Couldn't see a trivial shorter F2L/LL combination in your solution

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2009)

grrrrr time limit for FMC

Inverse scramble: U2 R' B2 R' B' R2 L B2 D' F' L' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 L D2

2X2X2 (5): U' L D2 F R'
2X2X3(7): (B) U' (B2) L D2 F R' (finding those extra B-moves made me lose a lot of time)
Everything except 5 edges (13): (B) U' (B2) L D2 F R', L' F2 D F' D' F

That's all I had when time ran out. Cube Explorer has a beautiful solution for those 5 edges: F2 L' (U D R2 D2) B' (D2 R2 D' U') F2 L2 (13f*)


*2x2x2*: 7.25 6.00 6.97 *8.16* *4.91* = *6.74*
*3x3x3*: 27.46 24.53 *27.94* 24.13 *20.94* = *25.37*
*4x4x4*: 1:30.78 *1:31.86* 1:26.21 *1:18.96* 1:30.13 = *1:29.04*
*5x5x5*: *2:19.34* 2:18.46 2:19.02 2:14.41 *2:10.69* = *2:17.30*
*6x6x6*: 4:30.57 *4:24.02* 4:56.36 *5:39.97* 4:50.21 = *4:45.71*
*7x7x7*: 7:00.33 *6:14.15* 6:52.15 *8:12.81* 6:57.77 = *6:56.75*
*2x2x2_bf*: 56.13 *46.41* *DNF* = *46.41*
*3x3x3_bf*: *4:39.81* 5:17.28 *DNF* = *4:39.81*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *DNF*
*3x3x3_oh*: 39.96 44.11 *49.02* 46.31 *38.71* = *43.46*
*3x3x3_match*: *3:03.80* 58.84 1:11.16 *56.93* 1:17.36 = *1:09.12*
*234-Relay*: *2:03.77*
*2345-Relay*: *4:21.78*
*23456-Relay*: *8:55.30*
*234567-Relay*: *17:39.27*
*Magic*: *2.28* 1.84 *1.68* 2.13 1.69 = *1.89*
*Master Magic*: 5.08 *7.38* *4.78* 5.30 4.96 = *5.11*
*Clock*: *16.71* 19.03 18.00 *21.83* 17.88 = *18.30*
*MegaMinx*: 3:20.58 3:13.63 *3:09.55* *4:11.06* 3:17.91 = *3:17.37*
*PyraMinx*: 12.41 *DNF* 13.52 15.16 *7.97* = *13.70*
*Square-1*: 1:06.69 *1:34.19* 1:28.83 *45.06* 53.11 = *1:09.54*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2009)

*Results*

Ok, so far not so good. 

I've made a result parser. It still requires a lot of manual editing, but that can be improved. Next step is to add the scoring points. 

I had to start somewhere, I choose the beginning of this year. I'll work forwards first, then perhaps backwards to 2008 and 2007, no promise however. We'll see if I can catch up with Arnaud presenting the competitions.

Then I am dissatisfied with the presentation. I made some tables but this forum presentation destroyed them. Does anyone know if you can insert e.g html-code or something else to make nice tables. :confused:

Or if this is possible in this presentation environment (what is it called, there must exist a specification?!).

Most important though is if the results are wrong. Then please tell me so I can fix the program.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ok, so far not so good.
> 
> I've made a result parser. It still requires a lot of manual editing, but that can be improved. Next step is to add the scoring points.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I somehow misled you by saying you'd have to do them yourself; Arnaud might not like this - Arnaud was supposed to be the one to do it. Although Arnaud, it looks like you have a very willing helper here! Mats, maybe you doing this will get him to finally get it done?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

> Arnaud might not like this


Are you kidding me? Arnaud is liking this a lot!

Arnaud is working forwards from "Worlds 2007". I am curious how good Mats automatic process is. I hope he only takes the results of the solves. In the past I have noticed a lot of errors with people calculating their own averages.

Formatting on this forum sucks. tabs or multiples spaces don't work and HTML doesn't work.

The only thing that works the forum codes like *,



, etc

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2009)

Ehmm, I did 2x2x2 blindfolded, not 2x2x2 speedsolve in this competition...

Human error or bug, I wonder. >.>


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 13, 2009)

yes, that layout is excellent. Great work Mats!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Results week 2009-01*

OK, now also the total results of the week

Suggestions and error reports are welcome. 


*2x2x2*(15)


 4.06 Erik

 4.77 ConnorCuber

 5.15 MTGjumper

 5.91 Jude

 6.28 erc

 6.74 AvGalen

 6.78 Ryanrex116

 7.27 Kian

 7.70 MistArts

 9.24 Rubixcubematt

 9.83 trying-to-speedcube...

 11.00 Mike Hughey

 12.58 coinman

 13.36 PeterV

 23.45 Edam


*3x3x3 *(25)


 11.83 Erik

 14.16 Sa967St

 15.27 MTGjumper

 16.53 erc

 16.86 Rubixcubematt

 16.87 ConnorCuber

 18.33 Fobo911

 19.68 gavnasty

 20.51 Kian

 20.60 Jude

 22.63 trying-to-speedcube...

 22.98 MistArts

 24.46 Garmon

 25.37 AvGalen

 26.85 vloc15

 28.53 Mike Hughey

 30.31 coinman

 31.98 Micael

 32.52 Edam

 33.70 cookingfat

 33.95 PeterV

 34.32 Ryanrex116

 49.66 krazedkat

 52.42 byu

 DNF Odin


*4x4x4*(13)


 1:09.72 pjk

 1:27.91 erc

 1:29.04 AvGalen

 1:29.79 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:37.80 Jude

 1:42.29 Kian

 1:43.13 MistArts

 1:44.04 Rubixcubematt

 1:48.34 Mike Hughey

 2:38.82 Ryanrex116

 3:15.80 cookingfat

 3:20.20 PeterV

 DNF coinman


*5x5x5*(8)


 2:17.30 AvGalen

 2:26.30 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:45.38 Mike Hughey

 3:17.00 Kian

 3:53.35 coinman

 4:03.06 Jude

 4:27.10 Ryanrex116

 4:48.10 gavnasty


*6x6x6*(3)


 4:45.71 AvGalen

 5:48.72 Mike Hughey

12:08.35 Garmon


*7x7x7*(3)


 6:52.78 StefanPochmann

 6:56.75 AvGalen

 8:08.32 Mike Hughey


*3x3 one handed*(12)


 20.74 Erik

 27.19 erc

 31.28 Jude

 31.57 Sa967St

 39.23 ConnorCuber

 42.65 trying-to-speedcube...

 43.46 AvGalen

 48.36 gavnasty

 50.65 MistArts

 52.28 Mike Hughey

 57.91 Fobo911

 1:01.99 Ryanrex116


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)


 37.81 Mike Hughey

 39.02 ConnorCuber

 46.41 AvGalen

 47.80 erc

 DNF ExoCorsair


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)


 1:01.13 joey

 2:03.00 Rubixcubematt

 2:18.26 Sa967St

 2:30.00 Mike Hughey

 2:43.86 Jude

 4:01.87 fanwuq

 4:39.81 AvGalen

 5:02.64 Micael

 8:19.64 trying-to-speedcube...

 DNF cookingfat


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)


 8:14.46 Mike Hughey


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


15:41.10 Mike Hughey

44:41.33 oyyq99999


*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)


 DNF Mike Hughey


*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)


 DNF Mike Hughey


*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)


 1:09.12 AvGalen

 1:42.76 gavnasty

 2:23.53 Fobo911

 2:31.59 trying-to-speedcube...


*2-3-4 Relay*(5)


 2:03.77 AvGalen

 2:08.08 Kian

 2:09.06 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:10.70 Jude

 3:47.22 Ryanrex116


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)


 4:21.78 AvGalen

 4:27.40 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:34.19 Kian

 8:07.27 Ryanrex116


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(1)


 8:55.30 AvGalen


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)


17:39.27 AvGalen


*Magic*(6)


 1.20 Ryanrex116

 1.66 PeterV

 1.84 Vault312

 1.89 AvGalen

 2.11 coinman

 2.46 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(4)


 4.65 Mike Hughey

 5.11 AvGalen

 5.42 Ryanrex116

 5.67 coinman


*Snake*(2)


 8.16 cookingfat

 8.89 Ryanrex116


*Clock*(4)


 9.28 Vault312

 18.30 AvGalen

 22.32 Mike Hughey

 DNF MistArts


*Pyraminx*(6)


 5.87 Erik

 9.60 erc

 10.44 Jude

 13.70 AvGalen

 24.60 Mike Hughey

 25.08 Garmon


*Megaminx*(6)


 2:44.79 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:17.37 AvGalen

 3:38.23 Ryanrex116

 3:41.54 ConnorCuber

 6:04.41 Jude

18:01.28 Mike Hughey


*Square-1*(7)


 20.61 erc

 32.21 Erik

 48.06 MTGjumper

 53.74 Mike Hughey

 1:09.54 AvGalen

 1:31.25 Ryanrex116

 1:41.41 Jude


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)


28 Mike Hughey

31 guusrs

37 Erik

49 cuBerBruce

49 trying-to-speedcube...

DNF  AvGalen


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(1)


DNF  cuBerBruce




*Contest results*


176 AvGalen

171 Mike Hughey

108 trying-to-speedcube...

100 Jude

93 Erik

92 erc

71 Ryanrex116

65 ConnorCuber

63 Kian

56 Rubixcubematt

53 Sa967St

50 MTGjumper

48 MistArts

43 gavnasty

36 coinman

34 Fobo911

29 cuBerBruce

26 Garmon

25 cookingfat

24 PeterV

19 Micael

17 pjk

15 joey

15 guusrs

14 vloc15

13 Edam

11 Vault312

10 oyyq99999

10 fanwuq

10 StefanPochmann

6 krazedkat

5 byu

4 ExoCorsair

4 Odin


----------

